# Hunt/Fish camp for rent



## Possum (Jul 29, 2008)

Starting January 1st I'll be renting out my camper/ land up in Tallulah Falls.  The Camper is 35 ft with running water and electric. It will sleep up to 6 people.  Its on 1 acre that borders about a 30,000 acre tract of national forest/Ga power land open for hunting during state seasons.  Its close to state park, Tallulah Falls Lake (60 acres) Lake Yonah (400 acres) Lake Tugalo (600 acres) As well as Tallulah river and Panther creek (trout streams) Also withn 30 mins of Hartwell, Lakes Burton, Rabun and Seed.  Lots of WMAs close by.  Locast Stake and Oaky Mnt ATV areas are a short drive away. Feeder on property attracts lots of Bear, Deer, Hogs and Turkey daily.  Its covered up with wildlife.  Ive made lots of trails and set up ladder stands that only you will have access to.  Ive hunted and fished this area for years and will be glad to help you out with your scouting.  Its located about 40 mins north of Gainsville. Your family can enjoy this place year round.  Dues will be $175.00 a month plus a $125.00 deposit. I moved into a house up the road so I cant see me spending much time there anymore. If you want to see the quality of wildlife, I can email you pictures of some nice deer I have taken up there. I've also taken several bears and hogs that weighed well over 300 pounds. I have never had any trouble killing my limit of gobblers, as a matter of fact in the last few weeks of deer season i have seen at least 8 different mature gobblers. I love to hunt squirrels with my dogs so if you've got kids, the next two months I would be glad to take yall out with them. Call me on my cell if you want to check out.
Thanks,
Shawn Lee
(678) 689-8100


----------



## Possum (Jul 29, 2008)

350 pound or more bear


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 29, 2008)

Man! If I was back in my twenty's and single, I know where I would be.


----------



## MossyOak (Jul 30, 2008)

*PM Sent*

WIth my info


----------



## MossyOak (Jul 31, 2008)

*Possum*

I sent you a PM, telling you why I couldnt do it, I had the respect to tell you in a PM, not to call you out on it publicly.
No need to be a buttocks about it cause my plans change, the world isnt perfect as we all want it too be.
Have alittle decency and PM a person next time before you drag their name thru mud..
I have 100% positive feed back on this forum, things happen beyond our control, you of all people should know that, why else would you be wanting to rent out this place?
Too be honest, you should have no trouble renting this out at this price, actually this is very cheap, You should be asking for more, just my oppion.


----------



## sharpshot (Aug 1, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## TennHunts (Aug 1, 2008)

*Lease*

Just got off the phone with you about the lease, I'm interested  for camping with the family as well as the deer season. Let me know if your contacts don't work out.
And if you search the CJ 7 for sale type in HuntersDream CJ 7 and it should come up in the Swap and Trade .

Thanks and good luck

TennHunts
478 285 2256


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice looking bear


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 4, 2008)

lease??? Tell me how much you want to buy it.


----------



## Jameshenry (Aug 6, 2008)

I Want It Call Me! It Would Be The Perfect Place For My Wife And I.this Is Going To Be Her First Year Hunting.i Saw The Picture Of The Bear.have You Gotten Any Pictures Of Deer.how Far From Lavonia Is It.from What You Wrote I Figured 20.minutes That Would Be Perfect For Us.call Me.i'm A Supervisor For A Plant In Lavonia Ga And I Work At Night.13hrs.best Time To Call Me Would Be Say 9:30 Am Until Around 1:00 Pm.thank You James Henry 706-391-4864


----------



## wpeels (Aug 24, 2008)

awsome


----------



## coondogblackjack (Dec 27, 2008)

I really look forward to getting up there next weekend thanks


----------



## Possum (Dec 27, 2008)

Land is spoken for pending meeting and deposit next weekend. If anyone wants to PM me their contact info I will save and let you know if it comes available again in the future.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 27, 2008)

What does land like this sell for up in that part of the country


----------



## Possum (Dec 28, 2008)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> What does land like this sell for up in that part of the country



Some small acreage tracts have sold around here recently for about $20,000. An acre.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Dec 31, 2008)

I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g78455 (Jan 2, 2009)

Please let me know if still available.
This would be perfect for me. Send me directions and I can be there anytime.

I am very meticulous, have a lot of experience with this size campers, and would take great care of your camper. If it is clean and in good condition now, you don't want a group of dirty hunters trashing it.

George
g78455@comcast.net
770-856-8591


----------

